# Robocraft



## Zureh (24. September 2014)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es noch keinen Thread zu dem Spiel Robocraft gibt. Das finde ich sehr schade, denn das Spiel macht echt Spaß 

Robocraft befindet sich im Moment noch in Early Access. Man kann es von der Spielweise mit World of Tanks vergleichen, allerdings ist es viel einfacher und vor allem schneller. Der Spielmodus ist identisch zum World of Tanks Spielmodus, jedes Team hat eine Basis und es hat das Team gewonnen, das entweder alle Feinde ausgeschaltet hat oder die gegnerische Basis eingenommen hat.

Es gibt noch eine weitere, wichtige Phase in dem Spiel: Das Bauen. Man muss sich seinen "Robo" nämlich von Grund auf selbst bauen. Dazu benutzt man verschiedene Sachen, wie z.B. Blöcke, Schilder, Räder, Düsenantriebe, Waffen, Radar und vieles mehr. Wenn man dann im Kampf z.B. auf einen Block oder eine Waffe schießt, dann fällt diese nach einer bestimmten Menge an Schaden ( = Armor von der Komponente) einfach ab. Jetzt kann man sich natürlich vorstellen, dass man einen möglichst effektiven Panzer mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Materialien bauen muss, der möglichst wenig Schwachstellen hat. Wenn man Beispielsweise nur einen hohen Turm aus Blöcken baut, der 7x1 groß ist, und oben drauf eine Waffe platziert, dann kann ganz leicht ein Block abgeschossen werden und alle Blöcke über diesem Block fallen auch ab, weil sie ja nicht mehr mit dem Robo verbunden sind. Wenn der "Pilotsitz" abgeschossen wird, explodiert sofort der komplette Robo. Es ist wirklich wichtig, dass man einen effektiven Robo baut. Man kann bei gleicher Spielweise mit einem guten Robo sehr viel mehr erreichen als mit einem schlechten Robo, der viele Schwachstellen hat.

Es gibt verschiedene Klassen, die man bauen kann. Diese sind jedoch nicht fest definiert. Beispiel: Man kann einen klassischen Panzer bauen, der auf dem Boden mit Rädern fährt und eine sehr starke Panzerung besitzt. Oder man baut einen Plasma-Bomber, sprich ein Flugzeug, das aus der Luft Plasma auf die Gegner schießt.

Es gibt Tier Level von 1-10. Je stärkere Waffen/Blöcke usw. der Robo in der Gesamtsumme hat, destö höher wird er eingestuft. Man spiel immer gegen Robos aus der eigenen Tier (+/- 1), außer, es spielen mehrere Leute in einem Platoon zusammen. Dann wird immer die höchste Tier des Platoons genommen (Tier 1 + Tier 8 + Tier 3 = Tier 8).

-----------

So, das war eine kleine Zusammenfassung von dem Spiel  Spielt jemand von euch schon Robocraft?


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. September 2014)

Ich habe es bei Steam geladen, konnte mir aber keinen Acc zulegen das ist aber auch schon ein paar Tage her


----------



## Zureh (24. September 2014)

Wieso nicht? Also ich habe es seit ca. 2 Wochen und bei mir lief die Accounterstellung problemlos ab.


----------

